# Anyone on Google Wave



## jason d

This from Google Wave - Reformed Contacts - Nathan W. Bingham and I too am looking for some Reformed contacts who are ALREADY on Google Wave:



> Several days ago I received an invite to join Google Wave. I've enjoyed the interface and have enjoyed playing around with some of its features; however, the major problem is finding people to create waves with to test it all out. So, if you're a Reformed Christian and your riding the Reformed Wave (Google Wave) then leave your contact details below so others in the online Reformed community can add you to their contact list.



All Google Wave accounts end with @googlewave.com and my username is "jasonandvanessa" - so what's yours?

*Please don't ask for invites as I don't have any to give. And if you don't know what Google Wave is just google it, I'm just looking for contacts here.

Thanks!*


----------



## raekwon

I just added you.


----------



## jason d

raekwon said:


> I just added you.



Cool, but what's your username?


----------



## speric

[email protected]


----------



## jawyman

I don't suppose one of you dear brothers would invite me to Google Wave? If you will pm me for my email address. Thank you all.


----------



## dfranks

Me 2 PLEASE... I would love to get Google Wave... I got just my Google Voice setup the other day. Its neat


----------



## Kings Bro

I am too looking to join Google Wave. Please private message me if you want to invite me


----------



## Skyler

Is Google Wave worth much at this point? How much better than "conventional" communication methods is it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Someone invite me. P


----------



## Richard King

this may interest you guys

Innovation: The psychology of Google Wave - tech - 09 October 2009 - New Scientist


----------



## Marrow Man

I must be getting old. I have gone to the Google Wave page and I have absolutely no idea what it is or why I would need it. Can someone explain?


----------



## matt01

Skip Google Wave and just wait for whatever will replace it in a few months...


----------



## Turtle

Marrow Man said:


> I must be getting old. I have gone to the Google Wave page and I have absolutely no idea what it is or why I would need it. Can someone explain?




Don't feel bad. I'm still trying to understand what we got out of the Rubix Cube, Cabbage Patch Dolls, and the Pet Rock.

Bryan


----------



## jason d

Skyler said:


> Is Google Wave worth much at this point? How much better than \"conventional\" communication methods is it?



yu can already see it has alot of potential for revolutionizing the web. i myself am a programmer and run a couple of web-pages, so for guys like me i'm really excited about it. just hope it catches on  (if it does i'm sure most of you will be using it in 2-3 years time) 

-----Added 10/11/2009 at 10:15:06 EST-----

Here is a short video summing up some of what you can do and Google Wave's potential:

[video=youtube;p6pgxLaDdQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pgxLaDdQw[/video]


----------



## dr_parsley

Can someone tell me whether it is 'open' in the following sense: if I use wave server A can I cc (or whatever word used for include) someone who uses wave server B? Suppose there are as many wave servers as email servers - will this openness be transparent to me?

I can imagine it's possible given some kind of open ID and a distributed list of people and which servers they use, but that imagination includes very considerable technical hurdles! Anyone know what it aims at in this regard?

If it is open in that sense, it will definitely replace email, if not then it will be used on every organisation's intranet and private forums like the PB, but still at a fraction of its potential. Many organisations already have some of the features of waves in their in-house systems to communicate, collaborate and knowledge share, so it will ultimately be only an easier alternative, but not earth-shaking.

Oh, erm, the above has As far as I know and In my humble opinion implicitly subsisting throughout - I've read exactly two short articles on Wave


----------



## raekwon

jason d said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just added you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, but what's your username?
Click to expand...


Sorry. Should be "[email protected]".


----------



## eqdj

Easier to Understand Than Wave
Which is easier to understand: Google Wave or Cardiothoracic Surgery?

(Click your refresh for other "hard to understand aspects of life")


----------



## TrueConvert

I'm [email protected]

I'll be adding many of you here shortly if you don't mind.


----------



## David

I received my Wave invitation from Google recently. My Wave address is aesentinel (at) googlewave (dot) com. I already added everyone in this thread to my contact list before I joined PuritanBoard, however.


----------



## jason d

I just got 20 invites from Google Wave so if my personal friends don't take all the invites I'll start handing them out to those who requested an invite here


----------



## dfranks

Hey Jason.. I sent you a private message.. I would love an invite as well. [email protected]

Thanks so much


----------



## jason d

dfranks said:


> Hey Jason.. I sent you a private message.. I would love an invite as well. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks so much



Sent, Google Wave replied:

"Keep in mind that this is a preview so it could be a bit rocky at times.

Invitations will not be sent immediately. We have a lot of stamps to lick.

Happy waving!"​
Got 10+ if anyone else is looking for one


----------



## jawyman

Here is my Google Wave address now that I am on Google Wave.

[email protected]


----------



## nwbingham

I'm on Google Wave at [email protected]


----------



## David

Joshua said:


> Don't suppose any of you other fellas have any invites you're willing to throw away on me, do ya?


Sure. Would you like to PM me your email address?


----------



## Herald

I'd like an invite if anyone has an extra to spare....


----------



## Thomas2007

I'd appreciate an invite too.


----------



## David

Herald said:


> I'd like an invite if anyone has an extra to spare....





Thomas2007 said:


> I'd appreciate an invite too.



Could you both PM me your emails? I have two invitations left - just enough.



Joshua said:


> I am sirhicks_AT_googlewave.com (replace _AT_ with @).



I just sent you an invite. You may not get it immediately though.


----------



## Herald

David, thanks. I am now up and running on Google Wave. If anyone wants to add me, send me a PM and I will give you my email addy.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

My email addy is puritancovenanter at googlewave dot com. I think I am on wave but don't necessarily understand it yet.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

It won't seem to add others for me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

It won't seem to add others for me.


----------



## nicnap

If anyone would be so kind, I would love an invite...my email is napnicholasATgmail.com (Of course replace AT with @). Thanks.


----------



## GTMOPC

I'm gmcclain20_AT_googlewave.com

I've added everyone in the thread, feel free to add me!


----------



## rrfranks

When you add someone to your wave account contact list do you put their wave address into the e-mail address slot?


----------



## GTMOPC

On the contacts tab click the + button on the lower right to add a contact and input the address in the field.


----------



## rrfranks

By the way: [email protected]


----------



## nicnap

Anyone want to add me...please?


----------



## rrfranks

GMcClain20 said:


> On the contacts tab click the + button on the lower right to add a contact and input the address in the field.



Thanks! So simple and yet so difficult.


----------



## nicnap

[email protected]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I guess I have 8 invitations left if anyone wants one.


----------



## Michael

My username is "michael turner 10 [at] googlewave [dot] com" (no spaces). I also have 8 invitations. PM if interested.


----------



## GTMOPC

I have a few left if anyone is in need. I don't mind sharing the love!  PM me.


----------



## cris

Wow, first contacts on Google Wave are with PBers! 
Also added everyone here. I am [email protected]
Feel free to add me


----------



## Zenas

If anyone has an invite, I'd like to try it.


----------



## Zenas

Bump.


----------



## Zenas

I have 8 invitations to google wave. PM me if you'd like one with your email address.


----------

